

Breakup Notifier (Launched on HN) on CNN Front Page - il
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/social.media/02/21/facebook.relationship.status/index.html?hpt=T2

======
il
This project was launched on HN just one day ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2243650>

and is now certifiably going viral.

Congratulations to theli0nheart on taking a simple but powerful concept and
executing brilliantly.

